Ask HN: What's the best alternative to MacBook Pro 13“ retina? - simonebrunozzi
======
jseliger
Dell XPS 13".

See [http://www.anandtech.com/show/8983/dell-
xps-13-review](http://www.anandtech.com/show/8983/dell-xps-13-review) or
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/dell-releases-
updated...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/dell-releases-updated-
xps-13-developer-edition-in-wide-variety-of-configs/)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
The hard thing about giving up a Mac is their excellent touchpad. I tried the
XPS one and it's nowhere near.

------
joshuapants
Kind of hard to make recommendations without knowing why you're looking for an
alternative. Is it price? Do you prefer to use Windows/Linux and want
something with one of those installed out of the box? Don't like Apple
keyboards? Don't like glossy screens?

------
farresito
Have you taken a look at the Thinkpad X1 Carbon? I always hear nice things
about it.

------
Rainymood
Why don't you want a rMBP? I love mine dearly.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I start to hate Mac OS X.

------
monksy
Asus Zenbook

